# VAAPI Encoder



## Tuna (Sep 11, 2022)

Tuna submitted a new resource:

VAAPI encoder - GStreamer based VAAPI encoder



> GStreamer based VAAPI encoder implementation. Taken out of the GStreamer OBS plugin as a standalone plugin. Simply because the FFMPEG VAAPI implementation shows performance bottlenecks on some AMD hardware.



Read more about this resource...


----------

